# Fuzzy white spots on peacocks



## newfishkeeper1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I have a 90g tank that has been up for 3 months. It has peacocks, haps and zebras in it.
recently i found white fuzzy spots in the side of one of my peacocks so I treated with Melafix and Pimafix. After water change (25%) I came back on more fish. I was to treat with binox so after 2 treatments and proper water change it is spreading. I did take out the ones that i could see spots and treated in separate tank. The 90 and the other tank are still spreading and i found hole-in-the-head on one that was moved. Could this be a parasite. Have I been treating with the wrong meds


----------



## newfishkeeper1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I was looking at the pictures Goofboy posted and it looks just like what my fish have. If i have binox in the water can also use parasite meds? Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can you tell us a bit more about your set up and your fish. There's a sticky at the top of this forum that outlines the information we need to be helpful.

For starters please let me know:
What do you do for water changes (how much and how often)? 
How big are your fish and how many are there? 
When did you last add fish?
What are you using for filters? 
What is are ammonia and nitrate concentrations? 
Can you post a picture of the sick fish?

It sounds very much like a fungus- which means you've been using the right meds. But very few diseases are cured on the first dose of any meds. How long did you let the Mela/Pimafix work?

You're right on with doing water changes- that's always a good idea. Let's get some more information to see what else we can try.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a peacock that came down with a fungus infection shortly after I brought him home.

I moved him to a hospital tank and treated with salt, heat (82 degrees) and Quick Cure.

He was good to go in three days....

I also treated the main tank with salt and heat and had no further outbreaks in that tank.


----------



## newfishkeeper1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, sorry about the lack of info.
90g tank
weakly water changes (25%)
I use prime in the water with each change
20 fish ranging from 3 to 5 in. (haps., peacocks, zebra, cukoo cat)
I added fish 2 weaks ago (did not quarantine, will NEVER do that again)
I do not know the ammona and nitrate. Getting kit tomorrow
can not post pictures, something is wrong with my computer.

I found white spots and fish rubbing on thing about a month ago. I treated with salt (1 tsp per gallon) and brought the temp. up about 82.

This worked so I thought.

I had a female that was holding so she stayed in the plant. When I took her out to strip her I found a hole in her side under her fin. She died (I though she was beat up because my hap ahli is very aggressive with his females).

I started to see spots a weak ago. I also found my female otter point has hole-in- the-head.
she has had it since i bought her about 3 weeks ago. I did not know that was what it was till i started looking up diseases on line.

The white spots on the sides and fins (of one) is not getting better. I have been medicating for a week now .

I hope this information is helpful.
tomorror I am doing a 50% water change and I have no idea what to do after that, I do not want to keep using meds if I using the wrong thing.

Any help would be truly welcome.


----------



## newfishkeeper1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, a young kid who works at one of the pet store chains was able to help me.
thanks anyway.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

What did he suggest?

How did it it work out?


----------



## newfishkeeper1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, he suggested clout. It worked great and through all of this i haven't lost a fish. In all the reading i have been doing,in order to try and help my fish I've read a lot about UV sterilizers. Tuesday I bought one and my tank looks very clear, time will tell if it really helps with parasites and fungus.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I've read good things about those too.


----------

